# The turkey baster method



## arachnidkid (Mar 25, 2014)

I bought a turkey baster to clean my betta's gravel, since I tried a gravel vacuum and it caused way too much splashing in my 5gal tank. 
Is there some sort of science to doing this right, or do I just stick it in random places and start sucking?
I sucked a couple of poops out the other day, they were right on top. Seems like it works pretty well!


----------



## PieTime (Mar 16, 2014)

In my experience, they always suck the gravel up, which gets really annoying really quickly


----------



## knottymare (Feb 23, 2014)

I use one and I just get the stuff that is visible. I stir my sand or gravel a bit also and let the filter do the rest. I have a lot of plants so I am mainly just sucking up the pieces that I can see that look bad. I let the snails and shrimp do the rest along with the filter.


----------



## IXOYE (Nov 10, 2013)

I also use mine to suck up Betta Flakes (food) that he misses and starts to sink. I have a water jug that the Turkey Baster fits- in the the top- for storing and use the jug for dirty "basted" water, until I get to the bathroom to empty out. Works well for me. Sometimes I do pick up a rock or two, but not very many, usually, as my rocks are just a little bit larger and not easily picked up. I like the white gravel so that I can see what needs to be scouped out (or basted out). Pretty neat invention, I read about that on here! Who knew!


----------



## GFarra (Jun 12, 2012)

I actually use the turkey baster in conjunction with a gravel siphon. I also have a 5 gallon tank set up and I have found this to be pretty easy at getting all the food and left over food.

I get the siphon started and then use the turkey baster to puff air/water downward into the gravel. The burst of air/water causes poo and food to pop up and i suck it up with the siphon

Regards

George


----------



## arachnidkid (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks all! I tried it today. Seems like it worked pretty well! I just dug around looking for poops and food and sucked them up, then did a few more spots under the gravel for good measure


----------



## hubbley (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm glad to hear this method can be useful! A woman at the petstore suggested it. We still need to get one, but we just bought a 5.5 gallon tank to move our betta into, so it sounds like that will be very helpful in cleaning down in the gravel.


----------



## AndreDecasa (Apr 9, 2014)

I use this when I'm feeding my community tank bloodworms never used it to clean gravel tho.


----------



## relaxedcrazyman (Dec 19, 2013)

keep it simple, i just use a piece of airline tubing. i just inhale a little on the one end to get the flow going and it works like a charm. it is the only thing i use to clean my 10g.


----------



## tas (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm so glad someone posted this! I just bought a gravel siphon and am afraid it will wreak havoc in my tank. I think I will take the dude out before trying it, just in case... hah


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

I use a gravel siphon for all my water changes and have never had any troubles. I leave the fish in. A good trick - take a piece of mesh vinyl screening (like you would use to replace a window screen - and rubberband it around the end of the siphon. That way, you won't suck up a bunch of gravel or any curious fish (I've done it). You can even put it straight down onto sand without disturbing it and it'll still pick up the gunk.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

I also use the gravel vac though I gently tap the gravel at a 30 degree angle to limit gravel intake. its not a perfect method but ive gotten use to it.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

would it be possible (this would only work with larger pieces of gravle or with those galss rock things) put a larger screen over the mouth of the turkey baster. the holes would have to be big enough to suck the gunk up, but small enough to not take up the gravle


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

I get all the gunk sucked up fine with the vinyl screen mesh, but I don't see why you couldn't use a larger mesh. I'm pretty sure they make flexible needlepoint canvas that has much larger holes in it. I just didn't want any of my smallest neons getting sucked up. Two of them are barely past being fry, I think.


----------



## Neecy (Feb 15, 2014)

I use a vacuum siphon for water changes but I still love the turkey baster. Its perfect for sucking up those random poops that just sit there and taunt you. one quick suck and there up and out of sight.


----------



## arachnidkid (Mar 25, 2014)

I have been using the baster for 50% changes I do once a week  I just suck up the poops I see, and then poke around a bit more to clean up his rocks even more. Seems to be working!


----------

